# Trombonists, rejoice!



## KenOC

"While membership in Germany's Protestant (Lutheran) church is rapidly declining - last year a record 200,000 members left the church - its trombone choirs are thriving. Today, Germany has 110,000 amateur brass players belonging to 6,000 trombone choirs."

http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Euro...mbone-choir-Music-gives-German-church-a-boost


----------



## Dave Slider

That's really good to hear! there's something about trombones in harmony to me that just can't be beaten. Spine tingling!


----------



## Ilarion

KenOC said:


> "While membership in Germany's Protestant (Lutheran) church is rapidly declining - last year a record 200,000 members left the church - its trombone choirs are thriving. Today, Germany has 110,000 amateur brass players belonging to 6,000 trombone choirs."
> 
> http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Euro...mbone-choir-Music-gives-German-church-a-boost


6000 trombone choirs? In the Lutheran Church? My oh my, this is interesting...


----------



## Davila

Thank god the trombone community is being represented


----------



## Pugg

Davila said:


> Thank god the trombone community is being represented


Not as much as you liked perhaps but they are amongst us.


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> Not as much as you liked perhaps but they are amongst us.


They do exist


----------



## Heck148

6,000!!

Well, they shouldn't have any problem performing "Orbits" by Henry Brant....
80 Trombones, yes 80!! Organ and sopranino voice
There is a recording - on CRI, Brant plays organ, San Francisco area Trombone ensemble...
it's really a cool piece!!


----------



## Pugg




----------

